# DVLA change the rules on campervan conversions



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Andy of UKMotorhomes.net - Inbox

If you stealth camper does not look like a Motor Caravan it can no longer be classed as a Motor Caravan.



> Up until very recently anyone who converted a commercial vehicle to a motorhome or campervan could apply to the DVLA for the 'body type' classification on the V5C Registration Document to be changed to 'motor caravan'. However we heard that recent requests to change the body type classification were being refused by DVLA.
> 
> We asked them what new criteria were being applied, this is the response we received:
> 
> ...



Read the full text on the above website.


----------



## AndyC (Aug 4, 2011)

I am in contact with the DVLA over this - I have heard from other sources that they may be having a rethink but until the DVLA respond to my latest questions I don't have any more details. I do know that the SBMCC are also raising this with the DVLA, and the Motor Caravanners Club are going to raise it at European level.

AndyC


----------

